# Exo terra "forest moss"



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with this product?










Exo Terra - Products : Forest Moss

I've been using it in lieu of long fibered sphagnum moss in my paludarium (to wrap brom/epiphyte roots and mix with clay etc.). I had assumed they were pretty much the same thing but have recently noticed a little bit of mold on some of the moss, which has got me a little worried about it potentially causing my plants to rot. Is it safe to just leave it in there or should I try to switch it out for sphagnum?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've used it instead of LFS, and not had any problems. LFS molds a bit too, sometimes - it seems to typically be bits of dried plants or wood that molds, though.


----------

